# Center Channel Speaker



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally got my speakers dropped off today....and well the center speaker is a bit larger than I expected...about 61 pounds!! I now am faced with a decision of 1. how to mount it and 2. where to mount it (above or below the projector screen). Anyone have any helpful info? 

I would like to get it mounted on the wall or ceiling to keep the floor space looking clean.

BTW, here is the speaker I have for reference http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rc-64.aspx


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

mounting above and center of the screen is the best way. I make a invisible support shelf for these. The shelf is hollow (3/4" gap) at the rear which slides over a 3/4" strip fastened to the wall. Then a screw from top of the shelf locks it into place. For larger items like these speakers braces under the shelf may also be needed but not in all cases. Mine is made with no braces.


----------



## MorrissMediaSys (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it is your preference. I personally like to mount the center channel below the screen if there is no cabinet below. If there is furniture below the screen I will typically set the center on the furniture. Klipsch should have some mounting brackets, if not look around for a universal type of speaker mount that will work.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

This is an extremely large speaker weighing over 60 punds, and is 33"" in length. I am just trying to figure out how to mount this on the wall/ceiling while still trying to maintain the looks of the room. My next idea would be to build a cabinet to slide this speaker into and lag the cabinet into the ceiling and through the back to the wall. If I hit 3 studs on the back, and a rafter runs the length of the cabinet, that shoud be able to hold the estimated 75 punds between the speaker and cabinet?


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

There are mounts designed to hold this weight. Should not be a problem.


----------



## mtbdudex (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a heavy duty TV mount capable of 75 lbs to mount my center channel Paradigm cc-390 above my HDTV in the family room set-up.
It swings out of the way easily, and tilts downward slightly.


----------

